# New Batch of Pickles



## gary s (May 26, 2020)

Starting to get Cucumbers, so time to start making pickles. Al's Great Pickle Recipe, put 3 Quarts in the Fridge about 10 min. ago.
These are without a Doubt the best pickles ypu will ever come across. Everyone in our Family loves them, we even have the Neighbors hooked.
No pic's this time, but maybe next time.

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 26, 2020)

I know what you mean Gary, they are awesome for sure! Just did another batch recently also, but using store bought cukes, just planted the garden not long ago. 

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2020)

Haven't tried them yet, but I will one of these days.
You just made pickles out of your fresh grown cukes, and my radishes just poked their nose above the dirt.  Sigh.  They're like crocus--first thing above ground every year.  Me  thinks I should have been born a lot farther south.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (May 26, 2020)

Holey crap,  I just got the seeds in the ground Fri.


----------

